
NSA Blames Website Outage on Inclement Weather - berkeleynerd
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/17/nsa_outage_blamed_on_rain/
======
berkeleynerd
Color me skeptical. This sustained outage got very little coverage outside the
part of the twitterverse inhabited by cybersecurity specialists like
@ericgeller

